# Being offered a 2008 Trek Fuel Ex 8.... what should i offer?.



## onewiththeearth (May 30, 2014)

This is my first bike, my friend, who has kept good care of it is selling to me but told me to give him a offer. I was thinking of getting a new marin bolinas ridge 29er but if this trek is a better bike i will go for it. I will be doing just mountain. its a 19.5 im 6'0 feet.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

2008 Trek Fuel EX 8 - New and Used Bike Value

From the color it looks like a 2007.
2007 Trek Fuel EX 8 - New and Used Bike Value
It's likely the brakes could be upgraded for 125 to SLX after you buy it.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

The Trek is better, especially for a first bike, but I'd only go to $500 on it if the suspension doesn't need any work and everything works well. It does look to be in good shape. You can probably sell it in a couple of years and get close to what you paid.

That Marin will go for $250 a couple of years from now.

John


----------



## onewiththeearth (May 30, 2014)

eb1888 said:


> 2008 Trek Fuel EX 8 - New and Used Bike Value
> 
> From the color it looks like a 2007.
> 2007 Trek Fuel EX 8 - New and Used Bike Value
> It's likely the brakes could be upgraded for 125 to SLX after you buy it.


im sure i can offer him $600-750 since its in good condition. Or should i go with a new marin bolinas ridge 29er for a few hundred more.


----------



## onewiththeearth (May 30, 2014)

70sSanO said:


> The Trek is better, especially for a first bike, but I'd only go to $500 on it if the suspension doesn't need any work and everything works well. It does look to be in good shape. You can probably sell it in a couple of years and get close to what you paid.
> 
> That Marin will go for $250 a couple of years from now.
> 
> John


Thanks john!.... will see what i can offer him.


----------



## tdhood (Apr 1, 2005)

Just to get you thoroughly confused, I'll play the devil's advocate & say go for the new 29er HT.

Why?

Because there's no such thing as a free puppy or a cheap Italian car.

Your buddy may have taken excellent care of the bike, but did he have the suspension bits serviced at the proper intervals? If not, you cannot know how long they're gonna live. Just like the replacement of the timing chain on that "cheap" Ferrari, you can easily spend the value of a bike on suspension bits.

You asked: "Is the Trek a better bike?"

7 years ago, the answer was "probably."
Today, I'd say it's unlikely.


----------



## Jetta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

onewiththeearth said:


> im sure i can offer him $600-750 since its in good condition. Or should i go with a new marin bolinas ridge 29er for a few hundred more.


that is too much to offer for that bike. Like other has posted, it's worth $500 tops. I think it would be a great starter mt bike for you at that price. Be prepared to have to sink a $100 or more into the bike if he didn't keep it well maintained (i.e., shock rebuild alone is $100). I've not priced a new Marin 29er but can't imagine touching a decent 29er hardtail for less than $1,000. Up to you and how much cash you have in your pocket.


----------



## onewiththeearth (May 30, 2014)

tdhood said:


> Just to get you thoroughly confused, I'll play the devil's advocate & say go for the new 29er HT.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


but isnt that a hardtail?, shouldnt i rather want full suspension?


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Unless it needs the Trek needs a lot of work, work I just can't see how the new Marin with a Suntour Fork and Altus/Tektro/Formula components for $500-$600 is better than the older Fox equipped Trek.

The full Vs hardtail is a different discussion.

John


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

onewiththeearth said:


> but isnt that a hardtail?, shouldnt i rather want full suspension?


I ride a carbon hard tail Trek Superfly 9.8. It has compliance like a 100mm fs but retains trail feel and only weighs 22lbs. with my wheels. You want to have fun on the terrain in your area. I wouldn't want a full suspension bike. 
Sometimes a heavy fs will be a pain to pedal uphill and take the fun out of the trail going down. A trail ready 29 hard tail is, in most cases, the best platform to learn and get better for a couple seasons. Then you will know what to try next.
The Marin Bobcat Trail 29 on ebay for about 5-600 is a recommended option. Trail ready with an air fork and good Alivio/Deore drive components. And they are all new.


----------



## onewiththeearth (May 30, 2014)

eb1888 said:


> I ride a carbon hard tail Trek Superfly 9.8. It has compliance like a 100mm fs but retains trail feel and only weighs 22lbs. with my wheels. You want to have fun on the terrain in your area. I wouldn't want a full suspension bike.
> Sometimes a heavy fs will be a pain to pedal uphill and take the fun out of the trail going down. A trail ready 29 hard tail is, in most cases, the best platform to learn and get better for a couple seasons. Then you will know what to try next.
> The Marin Bobcat Trail 29 on ebay for about 5-600 is a recommended option. Trail ready with an air fork and good Alivio/Deore drive components. And they are all new.


i found a bobcat for 600 on ebay, would that be abetter choice?. my friend is turning down my offer of !500. he looked at me like i was crazy


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

If the Trek was well taken care of and $500, I would take that over that over the marin any day of the week, and I love Marin bikes. It has better components top to bottom, more travel, and full suspension. 

No contest.


----------



## onewiththeearth (May 30, 2014)

he wants 1250 obo... hes nuts


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

onewiththeearth said:


> he wants 1250 obo... hes nuts


He would probably have a hard time selling it for more than $1000.

If your budget is under $700, i think either another used bike or the marin is the way to go.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

onewiththeearth said:


> he wants 1250 obo... hes nuts


Indeed, get the hardtail and forget about the full susser.


----------



## onewiththeearth (May 30, 2014)

i just found this bobcat for $700

2013 Marin Bobcat Trail 29er 19" MTB Hardtail Bike Shimano 9S Hydraulic Disc New | eBay


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

Also keep in mind that Trek has the old suspension system before their EVO link and ABP, which means it's considered obsolete per current industry. That alone is cause for depreciation.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

onewiththeearth said:


> i just found this bobcat for $700
> 
> 2013 Marin Bobcat Trail 29er 19" MTB Hardtail Bike Shimano 9S Hydraulic Disc New | eBay


You can get a lower price on one of there auction listings often. 
Random Bikes on this site under the hot deals is the same source with a 5% coupon on their site.


----------

